# Emilio



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Aaawww.....I really like Emilio. Thank you for sharing him with us. Sounds like a great big brother to Misha.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Heart melting!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Aww, that's precious! You need to get a picture of Emilio keeping guard.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Watching









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

hi Emilio!!! love his marking!!!!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Misha in the crate, a HOT MESS!! She was so beautiful when she went in to surgery and came out looking like this! lol


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

She still look beautiful.


----------

